# Help! Posrtugal visa from Dubai



## vaibhav200 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi,

Just wanted to know if anybody here has applied for a Portuguese visa from UAE and how was the experience (processing time, application procedure etc). FYI, I am an Indian with a UAE resident visa. I have already applied online and got an appointment for 5th May.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm assuming you are looking for a visit visa. I have a colleague who is Indian, he informs me it took around two weeks to get issued with a visa after his visit to the embassy in Abu Dhabi. But he did say the preliminary steps took a lot of time before he finally got to the embassy. FYI, the staff at the embassy are very nice and helpful. Good luck


----------



## vaibhav200 (Apr 21, 2015)

dstump said:


> I'm assuming you are looking for a visit visa. I have a colleague who is Indian, he informs me it took around two weeks to get issued with a visa after his visit to the embassy in Abu Dhabi. But he did say the preliminary steps took a lot of time before he finally got to the embassy. FYI, the staff at the embassy are very nice and helpful. Good luck


Dear dstump, thanks a lot for your response. Yes, I am looking for a visit visa to attend a conference in Lisbon. Could you also help me with the documents required at the time of Embassy visit. 

Cheers


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

My colleague says the list included: hotel reservation, tickets, insurance, service and salary letter from UAE employer, original passport, as well as the completed forms. That's about as much as I can give you. It might be worth just giving them a quick call to verify what you need. Good luck.


----------

